# Wordpress Gallery Plugin



## deeky (Jul 12, 2013)

I already had the url and host from previous ventures, so decided to play with WP just for kicks for a personal site.  I would like to put some of my shots out there.  Any recommendations for which gallery plugin to use?

Thanks in advance.


----------

